# Thailand???



## dogralf

Dear All,
We have just join this forum, so hi to all!!!!!!!!! We would like to ask some important questions, to those who wish to help.
My GF and I are wanting to move to Thailand, we want to buy a business as in a restaurant type bar.......
First I'am British, but my GF is Italian, is there any issues with this?
Secondly, having read through some of the forum's which area would be better to move too, with the business idea in mind?.....
Really for me what would be better, is if someone knows someone who is living there now and can help us. I can fly to meet and see for myself the situation..
Hope that all makes sense and thanks for reading our post.......


----------



## cooked

Achtung, half arsed question coming up: have you ever visited Thailand? Nobody can decide but yourself, come down, hire a car, drive around, find out about work permits, listen to sob stories from guys that have gone bust doing what you want to do. 
The only guys 'willing to help' will suck you dry, every penny.


----------



## cnx_bruce

Welcome to the forum, and no perhaps not a great idea. In fact many say that your money will last longer if you just sit and drink at someone else's bar .. and you'll have a fraction of the stress. Google on thailand work permits, company formation, prohibited occupations, thailand visas. You'll soon see what I mean. But come anyway and have a look around and you may stumble across a better alternative .... but don't rush in without doing plenty of research or you're likely to be disappointed with the outcome


----------



## TomTao

Unless you have Thai partners it will be near on impossible for you to open a business as a foreigner, as already suggested, come over and drive around, get in contact with the labor department and ask plenty of questions about work permits and business ownership, otherwise you will find yourself in a world of trouble if you just jump in.


----------



## wazza

All very good advice here,come see for your self get off the plane and take off the rose colored glasses sit and ask questions with the expats and by the time you have filtered through all what you think is fact and what is B/S you will have a good idea as to how it works ,then think on it some more , there are some that do ok at this but none make heaps of money cause if you do they will find a way to get it out of you (they being the thai partner, property owner or authority )cynical I know but that is Thailand for you.


----------



## joseph44

Some say: "In order to earn a small fortune in Thailand, you'll have to bring in a big fortune."


----------



## gary88

I have been living travel ling to Thailand for twenty years and been married to a Thai for eleven, I do not know of anyone or heard of anyone successfully doing what you propose who did not have ;

A) experience in the business before coming to Thailand
B) a good Thai wife


----------



## dogralf

*Thailand????*


We have our reserves regarding Thailand to, thanks again to all that put up a post. We will take a look, and we will speak with expats etc, but after also reading what you said and looking deeper into it all weekend seems to be a big problem without any links to Thailand..
This again.....


----------



## TomC

Ha ha ha, the others have beaten me to this. Let me give you a little Thai perspective, we call someone like you "Mooh Farang" Mooh is pork, their favorite meat. Translation would be Easy western pork, or if you bring a lot of money, you'll be honored with "Mooh Sawan" or heavenly pork. Everybody will try to cheat you since you don't know the language and have ZERO connection. They will have a good laugh at you (behind your back of course) while ganging up on you. They want you to come and spend money vacationing here, not to come and compete with them. And making any kind of money in/from Thailand is a competition to the Thais.


----------



## amerigopolo

It's never easy to settle abroad in country so far aways by all meanings, values & behaviours, language, religions,...etc. But what reward if you success. A quite paradisiac life. My self, I been stuck in this country for now over twenty five years and ofcourse as everyones been trought many up and down, but still no regret it at all. Every morning I wake up smiling! If I was you, I will take at least 6 month holllidays to travel around the country and do not take any decision before ending this laps of time.While travelling around , my main objectives will be to learn the Thai languish in view to make relationship with local who not speak english. I'm always wary about Thai who's speak english, but not as much as I am wary with Westerners who live here sweet talking the people. I have allways live with Thai peoples and when you understand them and know your place, they are the nicest people I know. Keep always a very open mind, smile always , control your tempers and you can go for a nice ride.
If you comme around Samui-Phangan I will enjoy to make you the visit. Oh, last thing, forget about becoming rich, not impossible but a lot of problem on this path. Focus on the life quality. GOOD LUCK


----------



## amitom

Thailand is a country on the South East Asia’s Indochina is known for tropical beaches, opulent royal palaces, ancient ruins and ornate temples displaying figures of Buddha, a revered symbol. Bangkok, the capital of Thailand. There are many places to visit.
Chiang Rai
Pai
Phanom Rung
Khao Sok National Park
Kanchanaburi


----------

